# Reshaft Wislon Deep Red ll



## fsjgolf (May 30, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to use a brass shaft shim to fit a standard tip shaft into a Wilson Deep Red ll driver head? The original club had a Wilson Grafalloy ProLite .428 tip shaft. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------

